# M'Cheyne's 1 Year Bible Reading Plan and the RH KJV Study Bible A Great Combination



## JimmyH (Jan 5, 2015)

I've been starting my mornings, since the first of January, following the M'Cheyne 1 year Bible reading program. This has been very edifying for me. I read the requisite chapters in an old large font KJV text Bible I've had for 30 years, and then go to the RH Study Bible and go over the notes. So in the course of a year I will have read the OT once, the NT and Psalms twice, and all of the notes of the study Bible. 

Though the M'Cheyne plan is in the RH Bible, on pages 2095-2103, I went to this website and had the program printed out. It includes M'Cheyne's preamble to the study, and is an explanation of his calendar, and includes his own admonitions and encouragements. I highly recommend this for a great way to start our spiritual engines in the morning. 

https://cchmb.org/content/plugins/mcheyne-reading-plan/calendar.pdf


----------



## Darryl Le Roux (Jan 5, 2015)

I personally find that reading a chapter a day from four different books is far too "bouncy" for my liking. I prefer something that will have a flow to it. 

Don't strike me down, but my reading plan of choice actually comes from Daystar television in the States (We don't get it here in South Africa thankfully) It was found off of the Bible App. This lets you go through the Old Testament twice a year, and the New Testament four times in a year. It works out to roughly six chapters a day. It is intended to be a six month reading plan, but I would just do it twice in the year. I will then, in the evenings go over any notes needed for passages that require them. 

However, if one can handle the jumping of the M'Cheynes, then I would agree that it is a good way to start the day.


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 5, 2015)

Darryl Le Roux said:


> I personally find that reading a chapter a day from four different books is far too "bouncy" for my liking. I prefer something that will have a flow to it.
> 
> Don't strike me down, but my reading plan of choice actually comes from Daystar television in the States (We don't get it here in South Africa thankfully) It was found off of the Bible App. This lets you go through the Old Testament twice a year, and the New Testament four times in a year. It works out to roughly six chapters a day. It is intended to be a six month reading plan, but I would just do it twice in the year. I will then, in the evenings go over any notes needed for passages that require them.
> 
> However, if one can handle the jumping of the M'Cheynes, then I would agree that it is a good way to start the day.



I anticipated that I might feel the same but it isn't turning out that way. For one thing, I do a lot of additional Bible reading besides, and commentaries &c. I was re-reading a pamphlet, 'Martyn Lloyd-Jones, The Man and His Books,' by his son and daughter. MLJ utilized the M'Cheyne plan for, according to his daughter, "53 or 54 years." That fact makes me even more enthusiastic about the plan.


----------

